# TVP shelf life



## JackSun

Does anyone know what the shelf life is for textured vegetable protein? I actually love this stuff. I would have it in school and everyone would call the hamburgers, soy burgers. If anyone has not tried this, its an excellent source of protein and fiber. If you are not used to eating a lot of fiber, please beware of the side effects! :lol:


----------



## JackSun

I just found out that it lasts about a year if stored in a container. Longer if with O2 absorbers and mylar bags of course. 

As I was saying, the stuff is as good as you can flavor it. If you eat chicken, then flavor it with bullion cubes or powder. If you want it to taste like meat, then use beef cubes. 

On another note, there is no risks of e coli, salmonella or other bacteria because its not meat.

To cook it, use about 3/4 cup of water to one cup of tvp and let it rehydrate itself. Figure about 1oz of tvp equals out to be 3oz when rehydrate. You will need to put the leftovers in the refrigerator after you cook it, just like anything else. You need to adjust the water level for the consistency of the tvp. You will have to experiment with it though. This stuff is great for preping and for backpacking.


----------



## amym505

It sounds great. Where can I find it? Is it expensive?


----------



## survival

I eat this stuff. Its wonderful if you flavor it right and MUCH more healthier than beef. It usually runs about $1 per pound, but it yeilds out to be 3lbs when hydrated. So technically your eating it for $1 for 3lbs!!!! Shhhh.... everyone will run out and get it now. lol. You can find it at any supermarket that has health food isle. Its marked as TVP or Textured Vegetable Protein. Awesome stuff. zero fat, low cal etc etc.


----------



## Evacdad

Awesome stuff. I got some of this this weekend at myers and here is the rundown. and by the way, be careful if your not used to a lot of fiber at once.

$3.49 for a 10oz (283g) bag of it, but like others have said it triples in size when added with water and cooked. Took me about 7-10 minutes to cook it all the way through and I added it with some tomato sauce and had it over pasta. I couldn't tell the difference from it and meat sauce. I used very little and if I was buying this to replace meat the meat would have cost me $15 dollars, so not a bad deal at all! I had a lot in the bag still and what I like is that you do not have to put it in the fridge. Here is what it has on the back of the package.

Total Fat: 0g
Sat fat: 0g
Trans fat:0g
Sodium: 2mg
Potassium: 594mg
Total carbs: 7g
dietary fiber: 4g
sugars: 3g
Protein: 12g
Calories: 80
Iron: 15%
Vitamin c: 0%
Phosphorus: 17%
Vit a: 0%
Calcium:8%
Magnesium: 18%


----------



## Evacdad

I forgot to say, the expiration date is 5-18-2013 and I'm sure that it can be kept longer with oxygen absorbers in sealed mylar bags.


----------

